# Dosing Iron



## scottward (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

If yellowing of new leaves is the classic sign of iron deficiency, logic would have it that if new leaves are NOT yellowing, that would therefore imply that iron is NOT in short supply and there is therefore NO need to dose any? Is that correct?

Assuming that plants do indeed have sufficient iron, is there any advantage to adding more, within reason (i.e. not overdosing)?? For example, does dosing extra iron induce greener foliage? Does dosing extra iron induce stronger plant stems, better roots, faster growth etc? Or is it simply a black-and-white case whereby plants either aren't getting enough and start to yellow or are getting enough and don't yellow, full stop?

The substrate in my tank is 100% Seachem flourite, which is high in iron. Seachem recommend that I also dose Seachem Flourish iron every day and justify this by telling me that iron is used rapidly by plants etc etc. Is this just a sales pitch, or, as per my previous question, is there really something advantageous in this approach?

I'm not totally sure, but when I was dosing Seachem Iron every day, I am pretty sure that my Echinodrous Tenellus was growing (and spreading) quite rapidly. I'm not sure if it was just a co-incidence though. I have reduced iron dosing to twice a week. The E. Tenellus is kind of just sitting there at the moment even though my lighting is fine (nice new tubes) and my CO2 levels are 30mg/L via CO2 injection. Hmmmm. Could the extra iron be the secret?

Scott.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

If you go with the EI mindset, you always want a surplus of everything in your tank so the plants never go without. Do you dose regular Flourish too? There are a lot of traces that plants need beside iron.


----------



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert but I can tell you that I use flourite substrate as well and it has no added value in nutrients as for what you plants are consered, as I have recently learned it is an inert substrate. Meaning it only acts as a vessel for the goodies you add to the tank. Iron is a very important ingredient for plant development especially if you have any red plants. Although green plants require it as well. The Seachem guy was not pulling your leg. Plants suck iron up very fast. I personally add over twice the recommended dose every day but I have lots of red plants. I tested the iron many times over and over, day after day for weeks and always saw the same pattern. I dose, then test and the iron is high (good high) test again 4 hours later and it's practically all gone. Since I started that regime my plants look healthier but other factors can be at play for you. So what else are you dosing? Potassium? Phosphorous? Nitrogen? Trace? all the marco ingredients are important for good growth. Also what is your lighting?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Extra iron is frequently the difference between plants that merely do OK and those that really shine, grow larger, have better color and are just plain healthier. Of course there's a point at which you're just wasting ferts, but don't be afraid to go for it. It is used up quickly and does make a difference. 

I agree with the comment about adding other traces too. I've used equal high amounts of Flourish and Flourish Iron with great success.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Cavan,

What would you consider a very high amount of flourish comprehensive and iron in a 30gal High Light, heavily planted High CO2 tank? 20ml each? or more?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If it were me and everything else was in order, I'd add about 8 or 9mls of each daily to a tank that size.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Cavan, Thanks for the reply. I will try that on my 6 week old 30G setup.

I don't have a lot of red plants but my fast growers are Rotala Indica and Ludwigia Cuba and I have noticed that the initial growth was adequate but early this week, I increased the dosing to 15ml (from 10ml) of Flourish and 5ml of Flourish Fe 3x weekly and the growth has taken off and the tops on both are getting a nice copper shade. I am going to reset now to daily on the micros to ensure there is enough Fe. I am also dosing NPK via EI method and 50% water changes weekly. So far no algae.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Any updates on how this iron dosing has worked out? I'm considering dosing extra seachem iron along with the Plantex i use.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

It helped my tanks considerably. My Limno Aromatica is now purple and my all my plants are growing faster. I dose Seachem Fe and Flourish Comprehensive daily in my CO2 and Excel tanks. The red cabomba is growing at least 1" daily.

Here's a pic of it in my medium light tank that I dose Excel in.

http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u325/PlantedMike/IMG_2602_WEB.jpg


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

CrownMan said:


> It helped my tanks considerably. My Limno Aromatica is now purple and my all my plants are growing faster. I dose Seachem Fe and Flourish Comprehensive daily in my CO2 and Excel tanks. The red cabomba is growing at least 1" daily.
> 
> Here's a pic of it in my medium light tank that I dose Excel in.
> 
> http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u325/PlantedMike/IMG_2602_WEB.jpg


Very nice Cabomba, CrownMan. Can you tell us: what level are your Nitrates?


----------



## jcali10 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cavan noted:


> If it were me and everything else was in order, I'd add about 8 or 9mls of each daily to a tank that size.


Re: 30 gallon tank, I follow the PPS PRO regime and dose CSM+B for traces. It seems to me that you would recommend tripling the amount of iron. Is there any risks or challenges with too much iron or micros? I would guess not, if the EI method encourages ferts in excess. Just curious, I have doubled my dosage of micros for a while now, without any negative issues.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I dosed Seachem Iron yesterday and already today I was seeing a LOT more pearling than normal. I'll update later how the growth and "redness" is!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich815, I tested my nitrates tonight and it registered about 5ppm using 2 different tests. So it's on the lean side.

I do dose nitrates, potassium and phosphates twice a week and 4 ml each of excel, Flourish and Flourish FE daily. The tank has a HOB Aquaclear and a RFUG that has been running for about 5 years now and the ph is naturally about 6.0 measured with a calibrated pinpoint ph monitor. This 29G tank is full of cherry shrimp and I also have 8 full sized corys as permanent residents. No CO2 on this tank.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

CrownMan said:


> Rich815, I tested my nitrates tonight and it registered about 5ppm using 2 different tests. So it's on the lean side.
> 
> I do dose nitrates, potassium and phosphates twice a week and 4 ml each of excel, Flourish and Flourish FE daily. The tank has a HOB Aquaclear and a RFUG that has been running for about 5 years now and the ph is naturally about 6.0 measured with a calibrated pinpoint ph monitor. This 29G tank is full of cherry shrimp and I also have 8 full sized corys as permanent residents. No CO2 on this tank.


Thanks, I was curious as I've been reading some of the "red" plants prefer lower Nitrates to show their best red color. I have R. macrandra that is decently red and pearling for me but the C. furcata I bought only a week and a half ago seems to be going from the deep red when I bought it to more green. My Nitrates are about 20ppm+.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

jcali10 said:


> Cavan noted:
> Re: 30 gallon tank, I follow the PPS PRO regime and dose CSM+B for traces. It seems to me that you would recommend tripling the amount of iron. Is there any risks or challenges with too much iron or micros? I would guess not, if the EI method encourages ferts in excess. Just curious, I have doubled my dosage of micros for a while now, without any negative issues.


The EI method encourages ferts in excess but that's because you "reset" your tank each week or two by hefty water changes.


----------

